# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  كيف تجعلين طفلك يفعل ماتطلبين منه دون الصراخ في وجهه

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 


**يمكن جعل الأطفال يتبعون السلوك الذي يرغب فيه الآباء والأمهات دون حاجة للصراخ فيهم ، 
ويكون ذلك بإتباع بعض النصائح المعقولة .
لا يؤدي الصراخ والزعيق في الأطفال إلى النتائج التي يرغب فيها الآباء والأمهات 
حيث انه عند صراخ الأبوين فان الأطفال يصرخون أيضا ولا يكون هناك أحد يستمع
وينصت ، وكل ما يفعله الآباء والأمهات باللجوء إلى الصراخ يتمثل فقط في تعليم أطفالهم
بأن الصراخ والزعيق هي وسيلة المخاطبة ،
و بأنه من أجل السيطرة على هذه المشكلة ينبغي إتباع النصائح التالية :

ابلغ أطفالك بدقة عما يُرجى ويتوقع منهم ودعهم يعلمون بأنهم إذا ما اتبعوا التوجيهات 
والإرشادات فإنهم سوف يكافئون وإذا خالفوها فإنهم سوف يعاقبون .

لا تصرخ في الأطفال إطلاقاً فإنهم لن يستمعوا لك وعوضاً عن ذلك فانه ينبغي التحدث 
إليهم بصوت عادي مستعملاً كلمات بسيطة يمكنهم فهمها واعرض عليهم مكافآت
ايجابية مثل قولك لهم : إذا عملتم على تنظيف الدمى الخاصة بكم سوف اقرأ عليكم قصة .

كن مقتضباً عند تصحيح الطفل واستعمل كلمة واحدة تقريباً مقابل كل سنة من عمر الطفل 
فمثلا الطفل عمره أربع سنوات يتعين إبلاغه بكلمات تعادل سنوات عمره .

إذا هددت بالمعاقبة فانه يتعين تنفيذ ذلك التهديد ، إن دراسات جامعية أظهرت أن الأطفال 
الذين تم تهديدهم بالمعاقبة إذا لم يغيروا سلوكهم يكونوا قابلين للتغير بما يزيد بمقدار أربعة 
أضعاف قابلية غيرهم للتغيير . وإذا كان يجب عليك القيام بالمعاقبة فأبدأ أولا بالحرمان 
من مواصلة الطفل للهو أو أخذ دميته المفضلة عنده أو أعمل على حرمانه من بعض 
الامتيازات مثل مشاهدة التلفاز لمدة يوم .

كن ثابتاً على المبدأ ولا تعاقب طفلك على مخالفة وشيء خاطئ ارتكبه في يوم وتتجاهل
ذلك في اليوم التالي ، فانه عندما يعلم الأطفال بكل يقين أن العقوبة ستكون مصيرهم في كل 
مرة يُسيئون فيها السلوك فإنهم سوف يغيرون من سلوكهم .

تجنب الإفراط في استعمال كلمة "لا تفعل" وإلا سوف يلجأ أطفالك إلى تجاهلك وحاول 
استعمال بديل آخر مثل قولك" أمك ستكون سعيدة للغاية إذا أوقفت العراك" .

ابق هادئاً ومسيطراً على نفسك فانه إذا رأى الأطفال بأنه يمكنهم إغضابك فإنهم يضنون الفائزين ،
وإذا كان لابد من التنفيس عن الغضب فيجب أن يكون ذلك بعيداً عن مرأى ومسمع الأطفال .

ابلغ أطفالك بأنك تحبهم كل يوم واجعل كل طفل يشعر بأن له مكانة خاصة عندك ويكون 
ذلك بقضاء بعض الوقت على انفراد معه .

اعمل كفريق مع زوجتك في مكافأة أو معاقبة الأطفال ولا تجعلهم مطلقاً يعتقدون بأنك تتحيز
إلى جانب دون الآخر .

اقض وقتاً في الحديث واللعب مع العائلة واسأل الأطفال عن وجهات نظرهم واستمع إليهم
باهتمام لأن الأطفال في المقابل سيحترمون موقفك ويستمعون لإرشاداتك 
**
*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يعطيكي الف عافية
 :Eh S(15):

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلمووووو على النصائح  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]يسلمو باريسيا [/align]

----------


## باريسيا

*الله يسلمكم مرسي كتير على طلتكم وردكم* 
*نوروني دايما*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمووووووووو النصائح حلوة كتير ومفيدة

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]مشكوره , والله موضوع ممتاز 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

ياريت الأهالي يطبقوا هالحكي 

يسلموا...

----------


## كركيه

موضوع حلوو

----------


## كركيه

ياريت كل ام تعمل هيك

----------


## كركيه

والاهم انو الله يهدي اولادنا

----------

